# Roman rooms + multi BLD



## Sandbest (Oct 22, 2009)

I have some questions for you guys about this: 

When you are doing an attempt with the roman rooms system, do you start with a new set of rooms for every cube or are you repeating the same rooms?

Do you use excisting houses/rooms/places or do you make up rooms yourself?

If you don't use the roman rooms system: what's your way to remember all those cubes?

Although I'm pretty interested in multi BLD 
I can't do it at the moment, since I have only 1 cube:fp.


----------



## Marcell (Oct 22, 2009)

For me, it's a new room for every cube. I think this is kinda necessary, otherwise you'd mix up the memos.
And I use existing rooms. Guess the point of roman rooms is that you link the items you want to remember to something that you already know very well and won't forget - so I guess you could use rooms you just made up, but you'd have to make sure that you imagine them the same way every time.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 22, 2009)

A room for every 4 target, and a house for every cube.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 22, 2009)

5 rooms, sometimes 6.
Separated.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 23, 2009)

I've never bother about how much rooms I used. Because a good Roman Rooms gives you the flexibility of adding more rooms/places whenever needed. I also use the same house for 4x4x4 & 5x5x5 BLD, which obviously more rooms needed on both. I just had to added more rooms.


----------



## mazei (Oct 23, 2009)

Erm, can someone explain how roman rooms work? I still don't understand even after reading the thread on memory methods.


----------



## mazei (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh....I get it now. BTW, if you read my post properly, I did mention reading that post. He just didn't give a full example like you did.


----------



## F.P. (Oct 23, 2009)

mazei said:


> Erm, can someone explain how roman rooms work? I still don't understand even after reading the thread on memory methods.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkkLN6_x8Mc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YBMgU2Qt90
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twUVBmR507g


----------



## Chuck (Oct 24, 2009)

Here comes the multi BLD UWR holder by 50/50.


----------



## mazei (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. Now that I understand, I shall try out Roman Rooms.


----------

